# SVS PB-13 Ultra's



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey all!

I am currently looking at a couple of used PB-13's. They are in pretty good condition (minor blemishes on the bottom sides that could probably be buffed out) and are 2 years old (1 year left on amp warranty and 3 on rest).

Being as this is my 1st HT :R, I am not sure what the market value of used subs are. I have looked at subs and am planning to go with SVS or Velodynes. These are going for $1600 a piece. I am wondering if that is good value, if I should be spending the extra $800 for new 13's, or if a new 12 PLUS is close enough to the 13 to make it unneccesary to spend the extra $500 for the used 13's.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!

Joe


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Without knowing your listening area size or your preferences for loudness, I cannot advise you on the need for either a SVS PB13 Ultra or the PB12 Plus. The price paid on any used equipment is based on how much the seller needs and how much the buyer is will to pay. If the price difference is something that you can afford, then negotiate with the sellers of the PB13 Ultras to get a price that is satisfactory to both.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, that would be good info to know. :R

The room size is 14'X21'X7.5' and will be 80% movies / 20% music. I am hoping to get some good old-fashioned wall shaking LFE that I can use when the kids are not in the room. :bigsmile:

It is not that I am unsure of bartering - more that I am unsure if $1600 is good value for a $2000 sub that is now 2 years old. Plus, is there a significant difference between the 12PLUS and the 13?


----------

